
Show HN: Open-sourcing our large Clojure(Script) Re-frame/Hasura web app - elwell
https://github.com/Vetd-Inc/vetd-app
======
narak
I'm newish to Clojure(Script) and interested in learning the stack you're
using. Mind adding some setup instructions to the readme? Thanks!

~~~
elwell
It was a really fun stack to work with; I'll try to add some setup
instructions later today. For the time being, you might be able to figure some
things out from this commit tree which includes some setup code that I
redacted (don't worry those creds are dead): [https://github.com/Vetd-
Inc/vetd-app/tree/4b6d51421e8d28e78d...](https://github.com/Vetd-Inc/vetd-
app/tree/4b6d51421e8d28e78d621374ce58fa6012e44011)

